# There is unsafe out there. PIB.



## moke

My buddy went in today by green and pib and was in the water for 20 min. He is at St. V's now. Please keep him in your prayers. Ill post a little later. Please be careful. Sorry missed a word. ICE


----------



## trapperjon

Sorry to hear about your buddy. Glad he got out. Prayers sent.


----------



## Eyewall

Prayers sent that he is ok. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Alaskan20

Prayers sent.....


----------



## ErieIce

Prayers sent for him and his family. He is a great guy and I hope he recovers quickly. Everyone needs to know that he and his friend he was with are veterans to the ice and have quite a few years of experience.


----------



## ShakeDown

Terrible to hear and hope he's ok!


----------



## threeten

prayers sent....


----------



## JC heir

prayers from Pa.


----------



## ErieRider

ErieIce said:


> Prayers sent for him and his family. He is a great guy and I hope he recovers quickly. Everyone needs to know that he and his friend he was with are veterans to the ice and have quite a few years of experience.


For sure... let's all pray for the family. Moke if you guys need something give me a call. Prayers sent.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## phishyone1

Prayers sent for your friend


----------



## DanO6961

Moke-
Prayers sent from here as well. Keep us posted. 
DanO


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## COOLERKING79

With Ya... Lets be positive and say "Thumbs Up"...Prayers
Sent! ...Have ice fished Erie since 1990- ...As i get older and
wiser...Just saying its March and have been in the boat with 
stray ice this time of year....USE CAUTION! Be Safe

Jack


----------



## lomssl

Prayers Sent!!!


----------



## 68TheJackyl68

Prayers to your friend and I hope he recovers fully!


----------



## sady dog

Praying from columbus...positive thoughts...


----------



## Marbletucky

I just got back from PIB this morning. Was fishing in a shanty about 100 yards from where I think this happened. Assuming you guys were not across the crack that ran from Green to the lighthouse? We had about 16" of solid ice under us but it was definitely sloppy when we came in Monday night. Pulled the shanty. Hope he's OK.

Saw a lot of guys crossing that crack but wasn't for us.


----------



## moke

Just talked to family and they said he is doing better. Thanks for all the prayers. Lets keep the prayers going, he may still need them. Erie Ice you are correct that he is a great guy and has been ice fishing a long long time. I'm just glad that both are safe. Please be careful out there.


----------



## mlayers

Prayers being sent for your friend and will keep him and his family in our prayers every night. Please be safe guy this is getting to be a bad time right now and with the snow they are calling for tomorrow will just make it worse.


----------



## ErieIce

So glad to hear that Moke. I sure hope he's back asap. A totally different attitude over here today. Very humbling, I was planning on fishing this evening, but decided not to. Many shanty's being pulled today. Like I said, hopefully he's ok and this is an unfortunate situation that likely saved others from getting hurt as well or worse.


----------



## Meerkat

Hey Moke, Sorry to hear about your buddy. We will keep him in our prayers!

Joe S.


----------



## jiggerz

Prayers to him and family

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BrokenWing

Prayers from the Detroit area.


----------



## conway5

BrokenWing said:


> Prayers from the Detroit area.


Prayers from the Hoosier state!


----------



## 4dabucks

Prayers sent. We all should feel blessed to have had this ice season and even more blessed to have come home each time without incident.


----------



## neofishwebber

Prayers to the fallen comrade. Make a good recovery

Sent from my ZTE V768 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## str8killin27

Prayers to him and his family


----------



## tomb

Hope he recovers w/o lasting effects.


----------



## LooseCannon

Moke glad to hear he is doing better. Keep us posted on his condition. Any idea what happened?


----------



## Kenlow1

Everyone on this site has him in our prayers. In could have been any one of us. Hope he makes a full recovery! God bless.


----------



## 9Left

Prayers for your friend..glad he's doing ok...that scary especially because he's an experienced ice guy...and there's tons of new guys ice fishing up there this year...thanks for posting this..it is actually a big help to remind the newer guys that anything can happen..


----------



## pistol

Glad to hear hes doing better. Prayers sent to him and his family


----------



## Bitz

Wow, sorry to hear that, but glad he's doing better. Prayers and positive thoughts going out. Hopefully others read this and take proper measures and caution if thinking of going out on the ice. 

Sent from my MB855 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Double J

Prayers sent from Double J Guide Service.Keep me posted Moke.


----------



## E- man

moke said:


> Just talked to family and they said he is doing better. Thanks for all the prayers. Lets keep the prayers going, he may still need them. Erie Ice you are correct that he is a great guy and has been ice fishing a long long time. I'm just glad that both are safe. Please be careful out there.


Sounds like your friend is a fighter. Glad to here he's doing better. Hope and prayers for a speedy full recovery.


----------



## ErieGoldSportfishing

Talked to a long time Islander (my cousin) and he said there were actually 3 different guys that went in. Not sure what the exact sequence of events and being second hand I may have the facts messed up but it sounded like the guy who is in the hospital went through with his quad first. He didn't have picks to pull himself up and was in the water for a while shouting for help. The 2nd guy heard and responded and also went in with his quad. He didn't have picks and couldn't pull himself up. 3rd responder took a rope and realized it was too short and on the return from his quad went through on foot. He had picks and pulled himself up. An airboat had been called and they came and help pull the other 2 out.

Regardless of how accurate my 2nd hand info is, the first lesson here is, there is bad ice out there. My understanding is this happened close to Green Island and it looked like current eroded the ice thickness from below. Avoid shallow reefs, islands, anything that can deflect and concentrate current.

The second lesson is one I learned myself because I am guilty also.....always have a set of ice picks with you. It could mean the difference between life and death. 

Prayers and best wished go out to the hospitalized fisherman.


----------



## EYEFISHER2

Good advice on the picks...im guilty, i throw them in the bucket and off i go. Keep them ON you guys. Really coulda helped these fellas out! Same goes with life vests...have a few guys that go with me and i carry vests for them to use if they want. Wont force them on anyone that would rather not wear it but it is smart in my opinion expecially if your suit dont float. Will they save your life? Dont know until its to late. Id rather stand a chance! Very good lessons learned and advice and hopefully will open some eyes. Prayers to the guys that went through and hope they make a full recovery


----------



## KPI

prayers to your buddy moke !!!!!!I read on here all the time first time out on erie! this place is way different then a local pond I have a mustang suit and guys say you don't need that we have ten plus inches of ice, or those things are big money so I guess you can put a price on your life. We buy equipment that costs more then these suits. I have ice pics they are always in my sleeve pocket on me not in a bucket does no good in there it may save the bucket. helmets on machines really don't know why you would not wear one just another safety thing gps, flares, ship to shore radio, travel with someone,i just wish people would use more sense. this is all my thoughts lets be careful out there if you decide to go a lot of season left and now I agree with Jim come on spring.i would rather have to much safety stuff and not enough fishing stuff KPI


----------



## Jim Stedke

MageeEast said:


> Talked to a long time Islander (my cousin) and he said there were actually 3 different guys that went in. Not sure what the exact sequence of events and being second hand I may have the facts messed up but it sounded like the guy who is in the hospital went through with his quad first. He didn't have picks to pull himself up and was in the water for a while shouting for help. The 2nd guy heard and responded and also went in with his quad. He didn't have picks and couldn't pull himself up. 3rd responder took a rope and realized it was too short and on the return from his quad went through on foot. He had picks and pulled himself up. An airboat had been called and they came and help pull the other 2 out.
> 
> Regardless of how accurate my 2nd hand info is, the first lesson here is, there is bad ice out there. My understanding is this happened close to Green Island and it looked like current eroded the ice thickness from below. Avoid shallow reefs, islands, anything that can deflect and concentrate current.
> 
> The second lesson is one I learned myself because I am guilty also.....always have a set of ice picks with you. It could mean the difference between life and death.
> 
> Prayers and best wished go out to the hospitalized fisherman.


Eric, How many guys do you think have any idea of where the shallow reefs are. I'm thinkin you'd have to look long and hard to find anyone that knows out there. Therein lies the problem. 

I'm relieved that this wasn't a tragidy, and I hope others GET A CLUE.
How much fun would the fishing be if you had to wonder if the trip in was going to be doable.

Now with the snow it's even a worse situation. 

No more ice for me this year. COME ON SPRING !!!


----------



## Marbletucky

MageeEast said:


> Talked to a long time Islander (my cousin) and he said there were actually 3 different guys that went in. Not sure what the exact sequence of events and being second hand I may have the facts messed up but it sounded like the guy who is in the hospital went through with his quad first. He didn't have picks to pull himself up and was in the water for a while shouting for help. The 2nd guy heard and responded and also went in with his quad. He didn't have picks and couldn't pull himself up. 3rd responder took a rope and realized it was too short and on the return from his quad went through on foot. He had picks and pulled himself up. An airboat had been called and they came and help pull the other 2 out.
> 
> Regardless of how accurate my 2nd hand info is, the first lesson here is, there is bad ice out there. My understanding is this happened close to Green Island and it looked like current eroded the ice thickness from below. Avoid shallow reefs, islands, anything that can deflect and concentrate current.
> 
> The second lesson is one I learned myself because I am guilty also.....always have a set of ice picks with you. It could mean the difference between life and death.
> 
> Prayers and best wished go out to the hospitalized fisherman.


Any idea how close to Green? My understanding from another islander is that they were not right up on the reef. There was a lot of current in the area on Monday. Sunday almost none but we had to go to heavy pimples on Monday to keep them on the screen. I think there were shanties all the way the other side of Green on Monday.


----------



## moke

Thanks for all the prayers to him and to his family. He still needs them. There were some great points brought up on this thread that might help another fellow ice angler out. I know it helped me with some of the things that I'm guilty of. Be safe out there.


----------



## Treeman

Hope and pray for a complete and speedy recovery.


----------



## Carpman

Praying for a speedy recovery. Hoping the best for all 3 people. Complacency gets us all at point.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## LooseCannon

Any updates on the condition of the 3 who went through?


----------



## B Thomas

Jim Stedke said:


> Eric, How many guys do you think have any idea of where the shallow reefs are. I'm thinkin you'd have to look long and hard to find anyone that knows out there. Therein lies the problem.
> 
> I'm relieved that this wasn't a tragidy, and I hope others GET A CLUE.
> How much fun would the fishing be if you had to wonder if the trip in was going to be doable.
> 
> Now with the snow it's even a worse situation.
> 
> No more ice for me this year. COME ON SPRING !!!


Several of the reefs you could stand on and be maybe knee deep...Crib is extemely dangerous and several others. A good navionics chip or app helps a lot!!


----------



## ErieIce

2 are just fine. 1 still needs time and prayers. From what I've heard, he's making small improvements. Thank the Lord Almighty the other two guys were nearby. Keep your cell phones charged and waterproof.


----------



## ErieIce

The other 2 that went in were trying to rescue the 1st. They couldn't get close enough because the ice was so bad. Luckily, another fisherman called it in. Unfortunately, it does take time to get an airboat out there.


----------



## Jim Stedke

Any further word on the condition of guy who was in the water for 20 minutes.


----------



## Carpman

Man I was hoping for some better news than that. Hope he is ok and home soon. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## COCC

Know the guys who went in, scary situation..


----------



## COCC

Was out there 2 days before hand and these were guys who know what they were doing and still got in trouble...be careful everyone


----------



## Carpman

Thanks allsport keep us updated. Thats why we say there is no safe ice. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## moke

Great News.. I did talk to his sister yesterday at PIB and she did say he is home and doing much better. I did tell her that all of you were praying for him and she wanted to thank all of you for the prayers. Be careful out there, I was there Tues, Wed, and Thurs. and there is a lot of open water around State park going to Green and lots going east. Thanks again for the prayers.


----------

